# Buchungssystem



## reddragon90 (14. Juli 2007)

Guten Abend,

leute könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich ein Buchungssystem mit PHP Programmieren kann? Was muss ich dafür alles wissen?

gruß


----------



## Iches (14. Juli 2007)

Was verstehest du unter einem Buchungssystem? Zahlen Wertte eingeben, und in eine Tabelle schreiben, und diese dann summieren?


----------



## RS9999 (14. Juli 2007)

Kannst Du auch etwas detailierter beschreiben was für ein Buchungssystem Du suchst?

Was soll das Buchungssystem z.B. können u.s.w?


----------



## reddragon90 (15. Juli 2007)

Das weiß ich selber noch nicht. Ich habe die Aufgabe bekommen, ein Buchungssystem für zu en. Was genau das ist weiß ich selber nicht, daher kann ich noch nicht viel dazu sagen. Wenn jetzt einige sagen, warum nimmt der Junge solch eine Aufgabe an, wenn er nicht mal weiß was er genau zu tun hat. Naja ich mache das für Umsonst. Und die haben keinen anderen, von daher kann ich es ja mal versuchen.


----------



## Flex (15. Juli 2007)

Und wie sollen wir dir helfen, wenn du selbst nicht genau weißt, was du machen musst?

Ich schmeiße einfach mal die Begriffe ERP und CRM in den Raum.
Vielleicht hilft dir das ja ein wenig klarer zu werden.

Weitere Infos sind z. B.
Was für eine Firma?
Welche Aufgabe soll das Programm übernehmen?





reddragon90 hat gesagt.:


> Naja ich mache das für Umsonst. Und die haben keinen anderen, von daher kann ich es ja mal versuchen.


Hört sich für mich nach Ausbeutung an 
Aber das ist eben nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Klar, wenn Du es umsonst (kostenlos  ) machst, währen sie ja schön doof wenn sie sich jemand anderen suchen würden. 

Buchung ist nicht gleich Buchung.
Es ist schon ein Unterschied ob es sich um ein System zur Buchhaltung/Buchführung dreht oder eher zur Reservierung/zum Vorverkauf.
Der Zweck sollte also erstmal geklärt werden.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## SnEaKy (16. Juli 2007)

Buchungssystem = SAP  
Schlag das doch mal vor, das ist ein fertiges Buchungssystem.


----------



## MbHelm (16. Juli 2007)

Falls es sich um ein Buchungssystem für Hotelzimmer handelt, dass auf dem Server eines Hotels eingesetzt werden soll:
Sowas programmier ich gerade und es wird bis ende Juli fertig sein.


----------



## reddragon90 (23. Juli 2007)

Abend,

ich werde das Ding, für eine Vereins Forum programmieren. Und ich hatte es angeboten, das ich das machen könnte, weil ich mich da ein bisschen engagieren wollte. Naja das ist aber alles halb so wild wie es ausschaut. Es soll im prinziep kein Buchungsystem sein, sondern ein Kontaktformular. Das ist nicht schwer, einfach die jeweiligen, textfelder setzen, und eine eMail adresse eingeben, wo das ganze dann hin soll. Naja werde das glaube ich schon irgendwie packen.


----------



## Kahmoon (24. Juli 2007)

Höö  Vom Buchungssystem zum Kontaktformular? Sachen gibts


----------



## SnEaKy (24. Juli 2007)

Ich glaub das muss man nicht verstehen. Wahrscheinlich sollte SAP auch ein eMail-Client werden


----------



## reddragon90 (24. Juli 2007)

Naja, es soll schon was gebucht werden, das aber halt nur über eMail.


----------

